# Whey + NO Xplode + Creatine?



## Gym Candy (Nov 20, 2006)

Currently i'm sticking to whey and no xplode and am thinking of purchasing creatine but I was wondering if it's okay to use whey, no xplode, and creatine in one stage or is it dangerous? Should i just stick to Whey and no xplode which contains a little creatine matrix or is there someting i should know? Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Nov 20, 2006)

Gym Candy said:


> Currently i'm sticking to whey and no xplode and am thinking of purchasing creatine but I was wondering if it's okay to use whey, no xplode, and creatine in one stage or is it dangerous? Should i just stick to Whey and no xplode which contains a little creatine matrix or is there someting i should know? Thanks for helping me out.



All of them are fine to use together. The creatine would be nothing more than the cellmass by BSN. You could also go with the CEE
 which is in the capsule form and easier to take. Let me know if you need any further help. John


----------



## nni (Nov 20, 2006)

no xplode does not supply enough creatine, so adding in creatine is an excellent idea.

start out with a bulk mono.


----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> All of them are fine to use together. The creatine would be nothing more than the cellmass by BSN. You could also go with the CEE
> which is in the capsule form and easier to take. Let me know if you need any further help. John



 Sound advice and should be the answer you were looking for.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, this type of creatine is similar to CEE, in which a lower dose is all that is needed. I did try NO Xplode with okay results, but I prefer cheap ass CEE to any other type of creatine based product.

As to the original post, go ahead and use those products. There's no danger whatsoever.


----------



## nni (Nov 20, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this type of creatine is similar to CEE, in which a lower dose is all that is needed. I did try NO Xplode with okay results, but I prefer cheap ass CEE to any other type of creatine based product.
> 
> As to the original post, go ahead and use those products. There's no danger whatsoever.



CEM3 (creatine ethyl ester malate), 2CM (dicreatine malate)

1 gram of creatine per scoop. to date no creatine has been proven effective at 1gram. cee is 3 grams, which, assuming this blend is as effective which i doubt, would equal 3 scoops, which would also equal 300mg caffeine pre workout, which is a bit excessive.


----------

